# Barrettes Mémoires PowerMac G5



## louloudu6919 (12 Août 2010)

Bonjour a tous, on m'a donné un PowerMac G5, il fonctionne, mais il n'a pas de Barrettes mémoires, je souhaiterais savoir quel type de barrettes il faut mettre dedans.

Voilà son numéro de série, CK446HWZ58H
C'est un Bi Pro en 1,8 Ghz. 

Voilà, j'espère que quelqu'un pourras m'éclairer, c'est assez Urgent.

Merci


----------



## Invité (12 Août 2010)

http://www.macway.com/fr/path/21/memoire-ram.html

http://eshop.macsales.com/MyOWC/Upg...6&type=Memory&TI=5741&shoupgrds=Show+Upgrades

J'ai une préférence pour le site américain où j'achète la majorité de ma Ram (bon, en ce moment avec la parité /$ c'est plus aussi intéressant qu'il y a quelque temps)


----------



## louloudu6919 (13 Août 2010)

Merci beaucoup


----------

